# Ships visiting Fawley 1950s/60



## keithb1

Hi,
Does anyone remember the names of any tankers visiting Fawley Refinery in the 1950s or 60s.I can remember some ,but I cannot think of many.
Thank you
keithb1


----------



## Robin Craythorn

I served with Esso as 2/0 and C/O from 1967 - 1972 visited Fawley several occasions on Esso Glasgow, Esso Lancashire, Esso Warwickshire and Esso Bernicia.


----------



## Cwatcher

I discharged at Fawley on the BP tanker British Glory on May 25th, 1959. It was a cargo of Kuwaiti Crude, loaded at Mena al Ahmadi on April 29th.


----------



## callpor

keithb1,
Fawley refinery marine terminal is the largest singly owned and busiest in Europe with nine berths. If I recollect correctly, in the 1960's and 70's, it used to handle about 2400 vessels per year and I guess its probably less today as much of the product which was shipped coastwise is now distributed by pipeline. Between 1972 and 1979 I berthed at Fawley marine terminal around 230 times on ships from the 'large' coastal fleet of product carriers in the handy size range. These were Esso's Fawley; Milford Haven; Mersey; Severn; Purfleet; Humber; and Cardiff.


----------



## keithb1

Thanks for that gentlemen. Very helpful
keithb1


----------



## jmcg

Not been flippant, but a good source of information might be daubed (graffiti) on the jetties by the recalcitrant ABs painting the ship's side.(Jester)(Jester)

My hall mark can be found in many places! It is global!

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Keith Adkins

I was on the Border Chieftain in 67 and did a run from Venezuela to Fawley in November of that year. I was also on the Cardiff for more years that I care to remember, and classed Fawley as the home port!


----------



## E.Martin

*Night ashore*

Esso Southampton Mena al Amadi back to Southampton at a steady 9 knots one night ashore at Fawley every 9 weeks.


----------



## Monket

Joined my first ship at Fawley in 1957.A Norwegian tanker.. MV BRITTA.
Paid off in Fawley 9 months later.
Later joined the ESSO GUILFORD in Fawley and paid off there 6 months later.
Was the Brown Bear in Southampton the notorious pub?


----------



## sidsal

I was in Anglo American Oil ( later became Esso) and called at Fawley several times in F J WOLFE and later in Esso London/Glasgow/ - and others.
Like most refinery berths - a dump !!


----------



## sidsal

PS Sorry forgot to mention date - it would be late 40'd - early 50's.


----------



## ART6

I would think that just about every ship in the Esso fleet called at Fawley at some time. Mine were Esso York, Preston, Warwickshire, Dublin, Edinburgh, Wandsworth, Portsmouth, Durham, Salisbury, and London.

I always remember it as the place where the customs rummage squads liked to be a complete pain, and where if one was paying off for leave they would happily hold one up at the customs house on the quay until the london train had left from Southampton station. Absolute b*****s they were!


----------



## David Campbell

Joined the Esso T2, SS Saguaro, 24th June 1953,at Fawley, as Junior Engineer, Capt. E. Tyrrell, Engagement Port- Southampton. A top ship.


----------



## Keltic Star

1963-64
Esso Brixham, Esso Hythe & Inverpool


----------



## Frank Holleran

Pass of Melfort (Cory's) used to go there quite regular in the mid sixties.


----------



## sidsal

Sailed with Capt Ernest Tyrrell on the F J WOLFE. He was from the Arklow family of Tyrrells. He had served in the Iriquois tanker which towed barges across the Atlantic. I had a book written by a C/E about this trade - sold all my maritime books as I wanted to tidy up my things before slinging my hook !!
Capt Tyrrell was a great chap.


----------



## David Campbell

sidsal said:


> Sailed with Capt Ernest Tyrrell on the F J WOLFE. He was from the Arklow family of Tyrrells. He had served in the Iriquois tanker which towed barges across the Atlantic. I had a book written by a C/E about this trade - sold all my maritime books as I wanted to tidy up my things before slinging my hook !!
> Capt Tyrrell was a great chap.


sidsal. Thanks for that. I had read about Capt. Tyrrell before but had forgotten.


----------



## keithb1

Hi,
Don't remember that one.I do remember the Juniper Berry.Pretty notorious that one!!


----------



## ozzertjie

*Childhood*

I joined SS Saguaro out of Fawley about 1955 at the age of 6! My father, Howard JH Powell was Chief Engineer. I have the pictures..


----------



## William Clark8

*Berthing at Fawley*

I used to go ashore with Customs men and had Two cartons of Ciggies 
posed on my and take them to Pub and get them posted home. Forget name of boozer Was it The Falcon? (Thumb)


----------



## William Clark8

*keithb 1*

Hi there your surname would not happen to be Barron
by any chance?


----------



## Dickyboy

Not sure when, but didn't Fawley undergo a major development from a small terminal to the major refinery it is today just after the war? So in the 40s-50s it might have been quite small...


----------



## William Clark8

*Cardiff*



Keith Adkins said:


> I was on the Border Chieftain in 67 and did a run from Venezuela to Fawley in November of that year. I was also on the Cardiff for more years that I care to remember, and classed Fawley as the home port!


Wsa 2nd Stwd on Cardiff 25/11 - 26/12 1969(==D)


----------



## David Campbell

*Saguaro*



ozzertjie said:


> I joined SS Saguaro out of Fawley about 1955 at the age of 6! My father, Howard JH Powell was Chief Engineer. I have the pictures..


ozzertjie. Just came across your Post. As I sailed on the Saguaro, could you post the photos, hope your Dad is in them. David Campbell


----------



## JohnBP

British Centaur, 1966, from Mina to Fawley, many breakdowns. Origionally supposed to go to Rotterdam.... j


----------



## Crater63

Robin Craythorn said:


> I served with Esso as 2/0 and C/O from 1967 - 1972 visited Fawley several occasions on Esso Glasgow, Esso Lancashire, Esso Warwickshire and Esso Bernicia.


----------



## Norm

There was a short film around 1959/1960 made by Esso as a recruiting film for cadets. 
Mina to Fawley on the Esso Fawley.  
My experience with Esso was working at the LNG plant in Libya at Marsa Brega.


----------



## Norm

Actually I think now it was a BP recruiting film.


----------



## wardfrank13s

keithb1 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone remember the names of any tankers visiting Fawley Refinery in the 1950s or 60s.I can remember some ,but I cannot think of many.
> Thank you
> keithb1


Esso glasgow, esso preston, esso fulham, esso Chelsea, esso lambeth, esso wandsworth esso preston esso hythe, esso Dover, esso tynemouth, just to name a few


----------



## John Gowers

My first port in the UK on my first ship, Burmah Zircon 1974. I remember going to the nearest pub in the afternoon can't remember the name


----------

